# D* Access Mag says we now have local weather on The Weather Channel



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

DirecTV's Access Magazine for September on page 13 says that we have local weather on the 8's on the Weather Channel (standard def channel only) but it's not working for me (HR21 200). Also, it says that the weather inside the ACTIVE application is now provided by The Weather Channel and has a different look. But I see no change. Did anybody see this and is anybody getting it?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> DirecTV's Access Magazine for September on page 13 says that we have local weather on the 8's on the Weather Channel (standard def channel only) but it's not working for me (HR21 200). Also, it says that the weather inside the ACTIVE application is now provided by The Weather Channel and has a different look. But I see no change. Did anybody see this and is anybody getting it?


It's coming, just not here yet.


----------



## Cable_X (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Well you would think that it would say "coming soon" instead of reading like it's active now.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> Well you would think that it would say "coming soon" instead of reading like it's active now.


It is the September issue, ie next months issue right?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

One, it's not September yet.

Two, given the deadlines magaizines have, with copy locked down months in advance, "coming soon" and "now" are one in the same when the magazine went to press.

Three, if they say in there that HBO will be premiering the _XYZ Movie_ in September, do you really expect it will be shown the first time on September 1?

Four, a September magazine is designed to have a table life of at least 30 days. If you read the notice the end of September, "coming soon" would have come and gone.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

RobertE said:


> It is the September issue, ie next months issue right?


Yes it is but they send these out a week to a week and a half before the month begins and I and many others read the articles before the 1st.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> Yes it is but they send these out a week to a week and a half before the month begins and I and many others read the articles before the 1st.


I give up.

:bang


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> One, it's not September yet.
> 
> Two, given the deadlines magaizines have, with copy locked down months in advance, "coming soon" and "now" are one in the same when the magazine went to press.
> 
> ...


Good point(s)


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

RobertE said:


> It's coming, just not here yet.


Are they going to send this via the spotbeams?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Mertzen said:


> Are they going to send this via the spotbeams?


probably Conus, as you should be able to change areas


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Yay! This makes me happy, I had just sent an email asking if it was possible to get my local NBC Weather plus (which they said no to) because I really missed "weather on the 8's" on TWC. In the winter it's such a great feature to see if any warnings are issued. Although with it being just on the SD channel, that bums me out a bit being I set up everything to just show the HD chanels on those that had both SD and HD. Guess I'll need to change that back..


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

MLBurks said:


> The Weather Channel (standard def channel only)


whats that ?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Carl Spock said:


> Three, if they say in there that HBO will be premiering the _XYZ Movie_ in September, do you really expect it will be shown the first time on September 1?


but if a sept. magazine is gonna say "we have it" then "we should have it" on sept 1.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

Good news. Locals on the 8's is great for checking areas of percipitation, and their movment, prior to a round of golf.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

techrep said:


> Good news. Locals on the 8's is great for checking areas of percipitation, and their movment, prior to a round of golf.


I like my local with an accuweather sub channel. Live radar and local weather, better forecast updates.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Cool, that would be awesome to have locals on the 8s on TWC.

How is that going to work though? Is TWC going to be moved to spot beams or what?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Grentz said:


> Cool, that would be awesome to have locals on the 8s on TWC.
> 
> How is that going to work though? Is TWC going to be moved to spot beams or what?


NBC owns TWC now so weather plus may become more like weather scan.

They may be able to run IntelliStar / weatherstar over lays and voice on your DTV box. This may also have to do with the ACTIVE application getting a new look as it may be getting the IntelliStar / weatherstar icons.

But will have icons like the weather star 4000, XL and IntelliStar or text only like the WeatherStar I, II, 3000 and JR?

Will we see the locals on the 8s HD before any one on cable does?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Grentz said:


> Cool, that would be awesome to have locals on the 8s on TWC.
> 
> How is that going to work though? Is TWC going to be moved to spot beams or what?


It's the same feed the cable head ends use a box to show the it over the national locals on the 8s.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

jefbal99 said:


> I like my local with an accuweather sub channel. Live radar and local weather, better forecast updates.


With real time radar loop?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

How 'bout this method...
It looks to see what zip code you have set in active and downloads a VOD clip that automatically plays on the 8's.

C'mon guys, it can be that simple


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

dcowboy7 said:


> Carl Spock said:
> 
> 
> > Three, if they say in there that HBO will be premiering the _XYZ Movie_ in September, do you really expect it will be shown the first time on September 1?
> ...


That word "should" will get you in trouble every time.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> DirecTV's Access Magazine for September on page 13 says that we have local weather on the 8's on the Weather Channel (standard def channel only) but it's not working for me (HR21 200).


...so will this mean we will get local on the 8 just like the folks over on cable? I is one thing I missed when I shifted to DTV. If this is the case, how does it know where you live? Pull it from your receiver setup?


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

That's great! I think not having weather on the 8s is the biggest gripe I hear from ex cable users. Sorry, Active channel was a good idea, but just too slow and limited. I wonder if the market would support 24 hr local news like cable has?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

VaJim said:


> ...so will this mean we will get local on the 8 just like the folks over on cable? I is one thing I missed when I shifted to DTV. If this is the case, how does it know where you live? Pull it from your receiver setup?


Your zip code? anyway you may get chicago / ORD forecast for any one in the Chicago area not the one the that is just about the same for each city in the area.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

MikeW said:


> How 'bout this method...
> It looks to see what zip code you have set in active and downloads a VOD clip that automatically plays on the 8's.
> 
> C'mon guys, it can be that simple


no can do. Regular and HD (Non-DVR) do not have enough memory to store even 2 minutes of video


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Been waiting a long time for this. I really miss being able to flick on the tv in the morning while I get ready to see the radar. Sucks about having to reset to SD for this to happen. Hopefully it will be HD soon enough.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> no can do. Regular and HD (Non-DVR) do not have enough memory to store even 2 minutes of video


It surely could be buffered on the drive...I would think.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

davring said:


> It surely could be buffered on the drive...I would think.


what Drive? standard rcvrs and H2x units have no drive


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

JoeTheDragon said:


> NBC owns TWC now so weather plus may become more like weather scan.
> 
> They may be able to run IntelliStar / weatherstar over lays and voice on your DTV box. This may also have to do with the ACTIVE application getting a new look as it may be getting the IntelliStar / weatherstar icons.
> 
> ...





JoeTheDragon said:


> It's the same feed the cable head ends use a box to show the it over the national locals on the 8s.


I realize that...Cable companies get the feed at their *local* head end, overlay it with the IntelliStar/WeatherStar, then the channel goes out to their subs. The problem for directv is that the feed is *national* aka any overlays they do at their head end on the national channel go out to everyone. This is why they have had a generic overlay for all these years still powered by the same system, but not localized since the overlays on the national feed go out to everyone.

That's why I was asking how are they going to do it? Doing it on the receiver seems like an option..but sorta underpowered to be able to do it? Spot beams would work, but thats a lot of duplicated bandwidth used just to change overlays...


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

ok so whats the techy reason its not on the hd channel.

having it just on sd is almost like not having it at all.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> ok so whats the techy reason its not on the hd channel.
> 
> having it just on sd is almost like not having it at all.


True, but it must be something with the way it is being implemented...I would love to find out how they are doing it


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> ok so whats the techy reason its not on the hd channel.
> 
> having it just on sd is almost like not having it at all.


space required for the local stuff.? SD uses much less space than HD.


----------



## Johnnie5000 (Mar 26, 2008)

RobertE said:


> I give up.
> 
> :bang


!rolling


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> ok so whats the techy reason its not on the hd channel.
> 
> having it just on sd is almost like not having it at all.


cable does not have it on the the weather channel HD you see the same thing as you see on DTV so it may come to DTV when cable starts to get it as well.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ancient Chinese Proverb say: Do not trust Merdith to know all about Liberty/ Magazine might be slightly wrong


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

There may be more info / people who may know more about this.

http://twctoday.com/forums/index.php

http://www.taiganet.com/forum/index.php?act=idx

http://twcclassics.com/forums/


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

This is very welcome news to me...just bring it on in HD!


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

So is there anyway to unhide the TWC SD duplicate without having to manually delete all the other channels' SD duplicates from a favorites lsit?


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

Uh, how many of you guys have actually read page 13? All it says is getting your local weather by hitting the Active button, and a new feature called the "Alert Button" for when severe weather hits. This Alert button takes you to TWC's Local On Demand application. I don't see how this is similar to Local on the 8's.

However it is late and I didn't have any coffee this morning, so maybe my brain is dead.

***EDIT*** Haha I feel stupid now. I see the 2 page ad on L4 - L5. I just owned myself.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

The Active button? I can start a computer and go to www.weather.com faster than that screen comes up...oh, and I get to change it from El Segundo to my location.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

OK, OT but since the OP has the September issue

Does the channel listing show any new HD channels? Last fall before the big launch the mag was listing the HD channels before they were on.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Definitely looking forward to this!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

MikeW said:


> How 'bout this method...
> It looks to see what zip code you have set in active and downloads a VOD clip that automatically plays on the 8's.
> 
> C'mon guys, it can be that simple


To an R15...or a D11???? Uh, no.

I'm sure it's going to give some forecast slide using DirecTV active-like info and the ZIP code entered into the receiver.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

So does this mean that if we get local weather we may actually get...WEATHER? I didn't even know TWC did forecasts anymore. Every time I turn it on it's either some hour-long feature show or a commercial.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> So does this mean that if we get local weather we may actually get...WEATHER? I didn't even know TWC did forecasts anymore. Every time I turn it on it's either some hour-long feature show or a commercial.


!rolling So I'm not the only one that has noticed that :lol:


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> DirecTV's Access Magazine for September on page 13 says that we have local weather on the 8's on the Weather Channel (standard def channel only) but it's not working for me (HR21 200). Also, it says that the weather inside the ACTIVE application is now provided by The Weather Channel and has a different look. But I see no change. Did anybody see this and is anybody getting it?


I don't know about the rest of you guys but this is no longer an issue because the local channels here in NOLA broadcast 24 hour local weather on their digital station.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't really care how it works. This will be awesome! It's probably the ONLY thing I miss from Concast.

Anyone know if this will be available on the HD channel?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

FWIW, the BEST weather site is www.weather.gov


----------



## Cable_X (Nov 12, 2007)

If this has anything to do with what Directv showed in the investors conference back at the beginning of the year, post #4 of the attached link should be a good indication of what the ACTIVE screen will look like. You will see the TWC weather screen.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=121855&highlight=Active+button


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> FWIW, the BEST weather site is www.weather.gov


www.Intellicast.com is also very good.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

RAD said:


> OK, OT but since the OP has the September issue
> 
> Does the channel listing show any new HD channels? Last fall before the big launch the mag was listing the HD channels before they were on.


I didn't see any (but I didn't examine it line by line either). But I remember last month, the magazine said we had the Travel Channel in HD. Sadly, not true


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Cable_X said:


> If this has anything to do with what Directv showed in the investors conference back at the beginning of the year, post #4 of the attached link should be a good indication of what the ACTIVE screen will look like. You will see the TWC weather screen.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=121855&highlight=Active+button


If that's it, I'm seriously underwhelmed. :nono:


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> FWIW, the BEST weather site is www.weather.gov


Absolutely. Nothing beats NOAA's site. You can get all sorts of information. Here's stuff for LaCrosse, Wisconsin. Search for your area's info.

local forecast

current regional weather

current hazardous weather conditions

But the best are NOAA's doppler images. They trounce the ones on weather.com. You can get different versions but the one for the entire country is a gas.

local doppler

regional doppler

national doppler


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> Absolutely. Nothing beats NOAA's site. You can get all sorts of information. Here's stuff for LaCrosse, Wisconsin. Search for your area's info.
> 
> local forecast
> 
> ...


I like the site , but when I was working on the roof there , I asked about any storms coming that day so we could tear off . I was told nope none coming , well half hour later huge storm came and leaked all over the computers in the main room , since then I really don't trust those guys .


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

igator99 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you guys but this is no longer an issue because the local channels here in NOLA broadcast 24 hour local weather on their digital station.


You'll be watching that for sure come later this weekend with Gustav.


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

RobertE said:


> I give up.
> 
> :bang


Please don't bang your head Robert....some of us do "get it"


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

puffnstuff said:


> I like the site , but when I was working on the roof there , I asked about any storms coming that day so we could tear off . I was told nope none coming , well half hour later huge storm came and leaked all over the computers in the main room , since then I really don't trust those guys .


:lol: You expect a weatherman to know the weather? :nono2:


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Kinda off topic. Is the mag worth getting??


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Long as we're discussing weather maps and radar displays...

I just recently discovered the "Wundermap" at Weather Underground. Can zoom right in to any area of interest. Much nicer than any fixed resolution display I've found so far. I think it must use your IP to determine the initial coordinates displayed.

http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/


----------



## tim32672 (Nov 18, 2005)

What if you don't have the active button... (TiVo owner here) will we still get the "weather on the eights?"


----------



## techntrek (Apr 26, 2007)

The local on the 8's are already just computer data - the radar, temps, voiceover, etc. Its not a 1-minute video that would take a MB or two, its only a 20K file (guessing at the size) with raw data. It would require a new OS release for every receiver model (DVR and non-DVR), which would tell the box the framework of how the 1-minute spot should look. DTV would then need to transmit a continous stream of these 20K files over a dedicated conus data channel. You won't need to enter your zip code. Your box already knows your broadcast/viewing area and would grab the correct file based on that, storing it in memory. Uncompress the file, plug the data into its program, and you have your 1-minute spot. Very much like how the guide data is sent as raw data to the box and it then formats it to look pretty. I would bet money that this is how TWC already does it for cable - stick a computer in each cable headend that either pushes or pulls these files over the Internet and then creates the video stream when TWC signals its time for the 8's.

I don't need it though, my cell phone has a 5" screen and high-speed network access... which I use to view the weather.gov maps wherever I am.


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

What page does it say something about locals on the 8 ?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

makaiguy said:


> Long as we're discussing weather maps and radar displays...
> 
> I just recently discovered the "Wundermap" at Weather Underground.
> <snip>
> http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/


Now I like that. I can set it up so I even get the stage of the Mississippi River. Very cool.


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

Ok I need some help , my brother gets the magazine and tells me it says nothing about locals on the 8 on pg 13 . Is there something I'm missing . I would really like to see it so I can finally get rid of comcrap . I only keep them for that reason .


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

puffnstuff said:


> Ok I need some help , my brother gets the magazine and tells me it says nothing about locals on the 8 on pg 13 .


are u sure he is looking at the september issue ?


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> are u sure he is looking at the september issue ?


Yeah he said it says something about alerts on active , but not about the locals on the 8's . Plus he hates to read so I doubt he looked further .


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

To help clear up any confusion, any chance someone could scan the page in question and post it?


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

RAD said:


> To help clear up any confusion, any chance someone could scan the page in question and post it?


Please do , I would love to show the installer ( for cable ) in the neighborhood , he said it would never happen .


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> Long as we're discussing weather maps and radar displays...
> 
> I just recently discovered the "Wundermap" at Weather Underground. Can zoom right in to any area of interest. Much nicer than any fixed resolution display I've found so far. I think it must use your IP to determine the initial coordinates displayed.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/


As long as we're "Show and Tellin'" ... For Central Illinois, there is no better site than mine.

It has Local weather on the 8"s also, along with the 0's, 1's, 2's, 3's, 4's, 5's, 6's, 7's, and 9's.


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

The local on the 8's ad is on L4 and L5. Page 13 just talks about the weather on demand application.


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

beavis said:


> The local on the 8's ad is on L4 and L5. Page 13 just talks about the weather on demand application.


Page 4 and 5 ?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Talk about reading tea leaves. 

Think we could maybe wait for an official announcement from either DirecTV or The Weather Channel?

Nah. What would be the fun of that?


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

No, L4 & L5. The L pages are listings. L1 is after page 51. L1 is "Click 09.08"


----------



## boiker (Feb 8, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> So does this mean that if we get local weather we may actually get...WEATHER? I didn't even know TWC did forecasts anymore. Every time I turn it on it's either some hour-long feature show or a commercial.


Oh you mean the Whether Channel? I don't know whether I'll know the forecast or be subjected to a boring "storm story".


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

boiker said:


> Oh you mean the Whether Channel? I don't know whether I'll know the forecast or be subjected to a boring "storm story".


well with hurricane (soon to be again) gustov moving in u wont be seeing many storm stories....u will be seeing jim cantore hanging onto the wall while the wind & rain blow.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> FWIW, the BEST weather site is www.weather.gov


I'll second that.

It's worth noting that many weather forcasts come from the NOAA NWS.

Even TWC gets their hurricane info from the National Hurricane Center, part of NOAA. So even if the forecasts are wrong, why not get 'em from the source? :grin:

The few times I've actually seen a weather forecast on TWC it's been completely wrong. With cell phones, internet and .2 "all weather" digital OTA channels, who really needs locals on the 8 anymore?


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Weather Channel a few years ago went from using the NWS forecast to making their own forecasts, which are horrendous. Always use the NWS IMO, best way to go. Even better is looking over the model data yourself and knowing what to expect.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

If the only internet you can get is dial-up, TWC is a quick way to look at the radar, unless they do have one of the programs on.


----------



## sngalla (Jan 18, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> FWIW, the BEST weather site is www.weather.gov


Plus, if you pay taxes, you're paying for it. So, you should be using it.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Speaking of the NOAA our ex-Senator Rick Santorum tried to get the NOAA website closed down in the interest of saving money for the taxpayers. Lets see, Rick represented PA and Accuweather, which gets all of its data from NOAA, is based in State College, PA. Hmmmm.


----------



## techntrek (Apr 26, 2007)

oldengineer said:


> Speaking of the NOAA our ex-Senator Rick Santorum tried to get the NOAA website closed down in the interest of saving money for the taxpayers. Lets see, Rick represented PA and Accuweather, which gets all of its data from NOAA, is based in State College, PA. Hmmmm.


Yeah, that was riduculous. I'm glad it went nowhere.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Want to REALLY know the weather?

Check out www.weather.gov, enter your zip code, and click on "Forecast Discussion". Some local offices' websites are a little different than others, but it should be on there.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> well with hurricane (soon to be again) gustov moving in u wont be seeing many storm stories....u will be seeing jim cantore hanging onto the wall while the wind & rain blow.




It's funny 'cause it's true!


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Don't worry Cantore will be moving around a lot. Hanna could be heading to S FL, Euro long range model has hinted at it for 3 runs in a row. Expect Cantore hanging on to a palm tree in S FL come next weekend.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

This is awesome! It's the one area where the satellite Weather Channel came up short. Now I won't have to log onto weather.com to see the local radar in a timely manner.


----------



## bb37 (Dec 27, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Absolutely. Nothing beats NOAA's site. You can get all sorts of information. Here's stuff for LaCrosse, Wisconsin. Search for your area's info.
> 
> local forecast


My favorite cool product on the NWS website is the Hourly Weather Graph. Go to your local weather page as shown above and then scroll down to "Additional Forecasts & Information" to find the link to your "Hourly Weather Graph". You'll get a chart of the predicted temperature, humidity, wind speed, rain fall, etc., for every hour for the next 48 hours. And you can bump it ahead a couple of days, too. For La Crosse, the link is Hourly Weather Graph.

For WSR-88D ("Nexrad") doppler radar, the NWS viewer is pretty good, but the Weather Department at the College of Du Page does it a bit better. Go to Single Site Radar Data and click on the radar site closest to you. On the left sidebar, you can select all of the various products that come out of the radar's computer. If that radar site supports looping, you can animate the radar images.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

just think if u are in san diego this is all meaningless:

mon....75 mostly sunny
tue....76 mostly sunny
wed....74 mostly sunny
thu....75 mostly sunny

etc.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Hers an issue, if this actually works. (I read the ad today, and I am not so sure it isn't going to just pop up a button and say press red to see the active channel forecast or something like that, because I saw another ad a few pages earlier that mentions that the active channels now gets its weather forom the weather channel...) I have an HDDVR, and have it set to hide sd duplicates... But now I need to turn on just the one?! Thats annoying...


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

All right. No satellite forecasts. Does this mean we'll get the Local on the 8s depending on zip codes?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It's not September yet....wonder is that has anything to do with it...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

In the R22 it's real thread someone post a PDF of the fact sheet which shows the new "active" application screen so hopefully it's coming soon.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It's not September yet....wonder is that has anything to do with it...


but id still be shocked if this worked sept 1.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Remember, in directv speak, September means 30 Sept. (If september had 31 days, it wouldn't show up until 31 Sept.) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

leww37334 said:


> Remember, in directv speak, September means 30 Sept. (If september had 31 days, it wouldn't show up until 31 Sept.) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Typically...........yup.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> One, it's not September yet.
> 
> Two, given the deadlines magaizines have, with copy locked down months in advance, "coming soon" and "now" are one in the same when the magazine went to press.
> 
> ...


Two different tenses. The Sept magazine is active as of Sept. 1. If it says it *is *active, it shoould be on as of Sept. 1. For the movie, it says it will make its debut in the month, meaning that it will occur some time during the month.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

purtman said:


> Two different tenses. The Sept magazine is active as of Sept. 1. If it says it *is *active, it shoould be on as of Sept. 1. For the movie, it says it will make its debut in the month, meaning that it will occur some time during the month.


For those who have not seen the ad, there are two different ads. One, a brief paragraph announcing the new feature, and two, a two page full spread. It doesn't say, "coming this month" or "coming soon". It talks as if it is active NOW.


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

I checked this out last evening. If you compare the TWCHD with TWC, you can see the differences. TWC has continuous scrolling across the bottom with current temps in different cities. TWCHD does not.

And when the 8's come along, the graphics on the 2 channels are significantly different. However, I did not see *my* local weather on either channel. Certainly not the way it was shown when we were still with Charter


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Fenway said:


> I checked this out last evening. If you compare the TWCHD with TWC, you can see the differences. TWC has continuous scrolling across the bottom with current temps in different cities. TWCHD does not.
> 
> And when the 8's come along, the graphics on the 2 channels are significantly different. However, I did not see *my* local weather on either channel. Certainly not the way it was shown when we were still with Charter


TWC HD does not have any intelstar / weather star at all yet.

The TWC SD continuous scrolling across the bottom is form the intelstar.


----------



## Cable_X (Nov 12, 2007)

RAD said:


> In the R22 it's real thread someone post a PDF of the fact sheet which shows the new "active" application screen so hopefully it's coming soon.


Can you provide a link, as am having a problem finding the PDF? Thank you.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Cable_X said:


> Can you provide a link, as am having a problem finding the PDF? Thank you.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1766243&postcount=232


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

t-minus 9 hrs 43 mins.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> t-minus 9 hrs 43 mins.


What makes you think it's going to happen at midnight?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> t-minus 9 hrs 43 mins.


:nono2:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> What makes you think it's going to happen at midnight?


Going into a holiday nonetheless.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> t-minus 9 hrs 43 mins.





Jeremy W said:


> What makes you think it's going to happen at midnight?


"DirecTV's Access Magazine for September says that we have local weather on the 8's on the Weather Channel".

well its almost september.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

dcowboy7 said:


> t-minus 9 hrs 43 mins.





dcowboy7 said:


> "DirecTV's Access Magazine for September says that we have local weather on the 8's on the Weather Channel".
> 
> well its almost september.


Even the space shuttle has to deal with weather delays.

:grin:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> well its almost september.


That doesn't mean it's going to happen at midnight on the very first day of September. It simply means that it will happen sometime in the month.


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

Can someone with access to this magazine scan the pages that say this and upload it to this thread? Thanks.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> That doesn't mean it's going to happen at midnight on the very first day of September. It simply means that it will happen sometime in the month.


no it doesnt...its a sept mag and it says about the feature we have so it should be active sept 1....it doesnt say coming soon.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

dcowboy7 said:


> no it doesnt...its a sept mag and it says about the feature we have so it should be active sept 1....it doesnt say coming soon.


:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> no it doesnt...its a sept mag and it says about the feature we have so it should be active sept 1....it doesnt say coming soon.


If you expected it to be available today, be prepared to be disappointed ... that's all everyone is saying.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

dcowboy7 said:


> no it doesnt...its a sept mag and it says about the feature we have so it should be active sept 1....it doesnt say coming soon.


It's a September magazine, right? September runs for 30 days, so if no specific date is given, it's just as acceptable for it to start--if it does, of course--on September 30th as it would be on the 1st. A "September" magazine means just that--any of the 30 days this month is September.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> It's a September magazine, right? September runs for 30 days, so if no specific date is given, it's just as acceptable for it to start--if it does, of course--on September 30th as it would be on the 1st. A "September" magazine means just that--any of the 30 days this month is September.


no it doesnt...it doesnt say coming this september which they couldve put but would make too much sense....im reading it on sept 1 and it says its available and it isnt.

its like if i go to the meadowlands race track and in the program there is an add for a new bet called the superfecta....if i go to the window and place the bet the teller isnt gonna say "oh that bet isnt available yet"....if its in the program its a currently available bet....same here....if its in the mag and doesnt say coming soon it should be avail sept 1 as thats the day im reading it.


----------



## bb37 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sheesh, it's just television.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

bb37 said:


> Sheesh, it's just television.


well duh....u could say that about almost all the threads here then.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

dcowboy7 said:


> no it doesnt...it doesnt say coming this september which they couldve put but would make too much sense....im reading it on sept 1 and it says its available and it isnt.
> 
> its like if i go to the meadowlands race track and in the program there is an add for a new bet called the superfecta....if i go to the window and place the bet the teller isnt gonna say "oh that bet isnt available yet"....if its in the program its a currently available bet....same here....if its in the mag and doesnt say coming soon it should be avail sept 1 as thats the day im reading it.


Those racing programs are DAILY, genius. Access Magazine covers the entire month. While there are daily program guides and information, the issue itself when talking about "September" means just that--September--whether it's September 1st or 30th. If the magazine specifically says available September 1st, then it's an issue; but if it says "September," there are 29 days left.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> no it doesnt...it doesnt say coming this september which they couldve put but would make too much sense....im reading it on sept 1 and it says its available and it isnt.


But you received the magazine in August, right, so by your logic shouldn't you have had the channel in August becaust when you read it last month it said it was available?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> But you received the magazine in August, right, so by your logic shouldn't you have had the channel in August becaust when you read it last month it said it was available?


no its a sept mag....ergo sept 1. start day.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> Those racing programs are DAILY, genius.


no not all of them are daily Rocket Scientist....i can get one that covers the entire weekend....shows how much u know horse racing.


----------



## 9730ld (Aug 13, 2008)

If we travel/live in a motorhme how will wlocals on the 8 work. We are in different zip codes all the time.

Lyn:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> no its a sept mag....ergo sept 1. start day.


Well, the way I see it, you can expend a lot of energy feeling deceived and being angry or upset with DIRECTV, or you can chalk it up to the marketing department simply forgetting to add "availability subject to change" as a disclaimer in the ad and just hope you get it sooner rather than later.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

:icon_dumm :bang :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## hdgreg (Sep 10, 2006)

Post #123 of this bandwidth wasting thread is priceless! I just looked out my window and got the weather early..on the 6's. :lol:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

hdgreg said:


> Post #123 of this bandwidth wasting thread is priceless! I just looked out my window and got the weather early..on the 6's. :lol:


well yes, but with all the yacking, I agree it is :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

hdgreg said:


> Post #123 of this bandwidth wasting thread is priceless! I just looked out my window and got the weather early..on the 6's. :lol:


So much can be said with a simple little smilie. :grin:


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> Well, the way I see it, you can expend a lot of energy feeling deceived and being angry or upset with DIRECTV, or you can chalk it up to the marketing department simply forgetting to add "availability subject to change" as a disclaimer in the ad and just hope you get it sooner rather than later.


"or you can chalk it up to the marketing department simply forgetting to add "availability subject to change" as a disclaimer in the ad"

but whats the fun in that ?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> "or you can chalk it up to the marketing department simply forgetting to add "availability subject to change" as a disclaimer in the ad"
> 
> but whats the fun in that ?


personally I prefer Weatherbear's world ( Weatherbear.com ) for my weather and forecasts (he is in my area, and is a weatherman)


----------



## kimi (Mar 12, 2008)

Well up until I read this post I thought it was great that we'd get our real weather channel back, but now that I realize that GE has bought TWC, I'm really sad - it will be 6 mo or a year at the longest before the morons at GE ruin TWC as they did Bravo and other channels they've bought. Not to mention the crap programming on NBC itself.

We're going to have reality weather now - they're just going to have some geeks in India telephone random idiots in the US and ask them to stick their fingers in the wind and let us know what the weather's like there. Worse still, it's going to be a big hit with the Micky D's crowd.

/rant off
/sarcasm off



JoeTheDragon said:


> NBC owns TWC now so weather plus may become more like weather scan.
> 
> They may be able to run IntelliStar / weatherstar over lays and voice on your DTV box. This may also have to do with the ACTIVE application getting a new look as it may be getting the IntelliStar / weatherstar icons.
> 
> ...


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

we will soon start seeing





Imagine what the weather will be like!


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

ok gustav is over....so guess we are waiting: 

1. gustav = done
2. hannah = next
3. ike = after hannah (minus the sisters)
4. josephine = looks like a dud


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

DISH advertised this in their magazine in October 2006 and it never happened. I've noted the "generic" weather on the 8s on 362sd. Am I to take all this hoopla to mean that Directv is actually going to be able to provide the same service as a local cable operator via the zip code used in the set-up info. ???? OR, is it just going to be the GENERIC weather on the 8s...actually not much different than the hd version.


----------



## techntrek (Apr 26, 2007)

As I explained in post #62, I can see this as entirely feasible, assuming they make an operating system upgrade on our boxes. I see it based on the local viewing region since your box already knows which one you are in and you may not have entered your zip code anywhere (and don't need to).

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1763776&postcount=62


----------



## DTVTech4U (Sep 5, 2008)

Grentz said:


> I realize that...Cable companies get the feed at their *local* head end, overlay it with the IntelliStar/WeatherStar, then the channel goes out to their subs. The problem for directv is that the feed is *national* aka any overlays they do at their head end on the national channel go out to everyone. This is why they have had a generic overlay for all these years still powered by the same system, but not localized since the overlays on the national feed go out to everyone.
> 
> That's why I was asking how are they going to do it? Doing it on the receiver seems like an option..but sorta underpowered to be able to do it? Spot beams would work, but thats a lot of duplicated bandwidth used just to change overlays...


Not Quite Right. Cable head ends use an Intellistar to decode the local weather that is comming through the main feed, the same feed we get on DTV.

http://support.weather.com/affiliates/tech_support/Index.cfm?fuseaction=intellistar

For DTV to have "cable like" weather on the 8s, they will need to build into their recievers the ability to do what the above device does in real time. outherwise it will be like dish's half arsed attempt of it.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/interactive_tv/news/index.shtml


----------



## GopherIce (Aug 14, 2007)

So, anybody hear anything more on this? This is the one thing that I do miss and would like to see it on DTV.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Nothing yet. Had to be a misprint or misunderstanding.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

DTVTech4U said:


> Not Quite Right. Cable head ends use an Intellistar to decode the local weather that is comming through the main feed, the same feed we get on DTV.
> 
> http://support.weather.com/affiliates/tech_support/Index.cfm?fuseaction=intellistar
> 
> ...


Could this be done by using the zip code in the point dish setup screen????


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

levibluewa said:


> Could this be done by using the zip code in the point dish setup screen????


Figuring out the location is the easy part.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

etherware?

Sounds like the folks in marketing screwed up.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Or they are waiting till the last minute... I wonder if this is part of the "other services" that were routinely mentioned about D10 and D11 being able to provide... and if this might also have something to do with the mysterious 3rd tuner on the HR2x's... and maybe all receivers?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

well sept. is half over & we are still waiting.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> well sept. is half over & we are still waiting.


I'm not. 

And no, I don't have it. I'm just not waiting. If it gets here, it gets here. In the meantime, I have other ways to check the weather.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> I'm not.
> And no, I don't have it. I'm just not waiting. If it gets here, it gets here. In the meantime, I have other ways to check the weather.


yea but its really just the principle of it.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

People, we must remember that whenever Directv says something will be done in 3rd quarter or September, what that means is the last possible day of the period 

so September actually means 30 September, wait until 1 Oct and then start the complaints.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

leww37334 said:


> People, we must remember that whenever Directv says something will be done in 3rd quarter or September, what that means is the last possible day of the period
> 
> so September actually means 30 September, wait until 1 Oct and then start the complaints.


no we went thru this whole schpeel eearlier in this thread....the add in the sept mag is as it its active now....just like on some peoples bills it says its active already....not sept 30.


----------



## mlyles (Sep 19, 2006)

Got a D* ad/flyer in yesterday's newspaper. Basically, it's a big spiel about how they have more HD than anyone else. But, there is a little section in it about the topic of this thread. I scanned and attached it. Hope it works. It really looks like this is going to happen.


----------



## BlueGuy (Aug 29, 2008)

mlyles said:


> Got a D* ad/flyer in yesterday's newspaper. Basically, it's a big spiel about how they have more HD than anyone else. But, there is a little section in it about the topic of this thread. I scanned and attached it. Hope it works. It really looks like this is going to happen.


Is the small print at the bottom saying you need a minimum of SD service to get weather on the 8's or, is it saying weather on the 8's will on be on the SD version of TWC?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

BlueGuy said:


> Is the small print at the bottom saying you need a minimum of SD service to get weather on the 8's or, is it saying weather on the 8's will on be on the SD version of TWC?


If that's the case it would be nice if they changed the HIDE SD function on the HD receivers to allow for the SD version of TWC to show up if desided while still hiding all the others.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

BlueGuy said:


> Is the small print at the bottom saying you need a minimum of SD service to get weather on the 8's or, is it saying weather on the 8's will on be on the SD version of TWC?


It's saying it will be on the SD version of TWC.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

RAD said:


> If that's the case it would be nice if they changed the HIDE SD function on the HD receivers to allow for the SD version of TWC to show up if desided while still hiding all the others.


I've thought that it would be nice if the Yellow Button context menu gave the option, while Viewing the Guide, to Hide and Unhide SD Duplicates. That would be very useful for instances of rain fade too while watching HD programming (especially locals during storms, when that info can be rather important).


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Just in SD? Why bother with nearly outdated technology?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> I've thought that it would be nice if the Yellow Button context menu gave the option, while Viewing the Guide, to Hide and Unhide SD Duplicates.


The option isn't instant, though. It takes a little while for the change to take effect.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> The option isn't instant, though. It takes a little while for the change to take effect.


It would still be faster than having to navigate through the setup menu to do it. In severe weather (or even just bad rain when I'm watching an important program), I'll take every second I can get.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Maybe mirror WTC SD channel on 362-1 for the HD folks when they start adding this feature.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

RAD said:


> Maybe mirror WTC SD channel on 362-1 for the HD folks when they start adding this feature.


No, they should not do this at all. They need to either keep everything the way it is, or provide a way to pick out certain channels to exclude from hiding. Making special exceptions, especially for something like this, is not the way to go.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Jeremy W said:


> No, they should not do this at all. They need to either keep everything the way it is, or provide a way to pick out certain channels to exclude from hiding. Making special exceptions, especially for something like this, is not the way to go.


If it's adding the -1 or saying it's not available for months due to the programming involved I'll take the -1.


----------



## ebockelman (Aug 16, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> No, they should not do this at all. They need to either keep everything the way it is, or provide a way to pick out certain channels to exclude from hiding. Making special exceptions, especially for something like this, is not the way to go.


There's already a precedent for using the -1 designation to get around "Hide SD Duplicates" issues. Directv's doing it with Sunday Ticket each week.

It's not like it would add to bandwidth overhead, so I see nothing but positives to the option. If you don't like it, you can take it out of your channel lists.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ebockelman said:


> It's not like it would add to bandwidth overhead, so I see nothing but positives to the option. If you don't like it, you can take it out of your channel lists.


Or, you can just live with it like everyone has been doing all along. I still fail to see why TWC deserves this special treatment. What about channels that distort 4:3 programming? Why not give them a -1 too? Well, some people like the distortion but hate black bars, so give the channels that show 4:3 correctly a -1 as well. Now, all but a few channels have -1s.

Just don't use the Hide SD Duplicates options, and use the Favorites instead to show the channels you want.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Jeremy W said:


> I still fail to see why TWC deserves this special treatment.


How about because the SD version of the channel would provide different contect then the HD channel as a reason for special treatment.

But then again if you don't like the -1 then don't use it.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Anyone know why they can't do this over the HD channel?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

RAD said:


> How about because the SD version of the channel would provide different contect then the HD channel as a reason for special treatment.
> 
> But then again if you don't like the -1 then don't use it.


If just having different content was justification, DIRECTV would have done it with YES-SD long ago, as YES-SD has special bonus interactive features that are not available on the HD channel. They chose not to do it.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

The HD Star is still in testing (Beta). It is comeing.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

leww37334 said:


> People, we must remember that whenever Directv says something will be done in 3rd quarter or September, what that means is the last possible day of the period
> 
> so September actually means 30 September, wait until 1 Oct and then start the complaints.


Directv may be waiting on the TWC to do there part and they are running be hide also with IKE they did not have LOT8 at each 8.

Direct TV dose have a intelStar at there head end but no HD star yet.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

I found this on the TWC web site.

http://www.weather.com/interact/contactus/localforecast.html?from=contactus
Answer
Our direct broadcast subscribers (DIRECTV, DISH Network, etc...) will not receive the same local forecast and current conditions presentations as our cable subscribers do, on the eights of the hour. This includes any severe weather watch or warning advisories/bulletins that are issued on a county-by-county basis by the National Weather Service. Instead, they will see a series of metro weather, regional radar/satellite composite maps, and a three day extended forecast for the top forty-five television markets, followed by displays of forecast information for selected cities across the nation.

Currently, there is no technology in place that will allow each individual satellite subscriber to receive the same local weather presentations our cable subscribers have grown accustomed to seeing on the eights of the hour. We receive these inquiries quite frequently, and are presently working to create technology (an interactive device that is accessible through the viewer's remote control) that will allow DirecTV subscribers to access a more localized weather product by late summer of 2008.


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

richall01 said:


> The HD Star is still in testing (Beta). It is comeing.


The HD Star inserts the Local on the 8's graphics at the Head End (DirecTV's end). DirecTV will need to do the local on the 8's at the receivers end so the HD Star would not be used. If DirecTV used the HD Star then all DirecTV viewers would have the same local on the 8's.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Brent04 said:


> The HD Star inserts the Local on the 8's graphics at the Head End (DirecTV's end). DirecTV will need to do the local on the 8's at the receivers end so the HD Star would not be used. If DirecTV used the HD Star then all DirecTV viewers would have the same local on the 8's.


DirecTV dose have a SD star and it may be part of this setup.


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

JoeTheDragon said:


> DirecTV dose have a SD star and it may be part of this setup.


It could be but I assume that it will be done via DirecTV's Interactive feature and they could probably use any data feed for that so it would not have to come from a IntelliStar, WeatherStar or HDStar. Unless DirecTV is going to pull off major technology upgrade I don't think it will be like the IntelliStar or HD Star. The reason it may be only available on the SD feed may be because DirecTV wants to see how it does before adding it to the HD or there may be something with the way they are doing the interactive feature that will take longer to get going on the HD or it might just not be possible. Also if it uses DirecTV existing interactive platform then the same data that would come from the SD IntelliStar/Weather that DirecTV currently has could still be used to provide data to the HD channel.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Brent04 said:


> It could be but I assume that it will be done via DirecTV's Interactive feature and they could probably use any data feed for that so it would not have to come from a IntelliStar, WeatherStar or HDStar. Unless DirecTV is going to pull off major technology upgrade I don't think it will be like the IntelliStar or HD Star. The reason it may be only available on the SD feed may be because DirecTV wants to see how it does before adding it to the HD or there may be something with the way they are doing the interactive feature that will take longer to get going on the HD or it might just not be possible. Also if it uses DirecTV existing interactive platform then the same data that would come from the SD IntelliStar/Weather that DirecTV currently has could still be used to provide data to the HD channel.


The HD feed does not have a star on it also the hd star is in beta and does not have the finale look to it.


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

JoeTheDragon said:


> The HD feed does not have a star on it also the hd star is in beta and does not have the finale look to it.


True, however do you understand how the HD Star and IntelliStar/WeatherStar works?


----------



## MattWarner (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm betting we're going to see something similar to what you see on the Active channel. Directv will simply take the "here are your local on the 8s" signal that tells Intellistar to jump in, and have the receiver pick up the Active weather channel (or that same information transmitted on TWC's channel) for your zip code. When TWC sends the "join back to the network" command, DirecTV will clear the local forecast.

Imagine a popup like we had during the olympics, but one that would force its way to full screen during the 8s forecast.


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

MattWarner said:


> I'm betting we're going to see something similar to what you see on the Active channel. Directv will simply take the "here are your local on the 8s" signal that tells Intellistar to jump in, and have the receiver pick up the Active weather channel (or that same information transmitted on TWC's channel) for your zip code. When TWC sends the "join back to the network" command, DirecTV will clear the local forecast.
> 
> Imagine a popup like we had during the olympics, but one that would force its way to full screen during the 8s forecast.


That's what I'm thinking too. Also if you look on DirecTV's website they have a small image of the new Active Weather page that they were working on for the new Active GUI.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

MattWarner said:


> I'm betting we're going to see something similar to what you see on the Active channel. Directv will simply take the "here are your local on the 8s" signal that tells Intellistar to jump in, and have the receiver pick up the Active weather channel (or that same information transmitted on TWC's channel) for your zip code. When TWC sends the "join back to the network" command, DirecTV will clear the local forecast.
> 
> Imagine a popup like we had during the olympics, but one that would force its way to full screen during the 8s forecast.


With the speed that the active weather function works the locals on the 8's will need to be 5 minutes long:lol:


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

RAD said:


> With the speed that the active weather function works the locals on the 8's will need to be 5 minutes long:lol:


Now that brought a wry smile to my face! Thanks.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

JoeTheDragon said:


> I found this on the TWC web site.
> 
> http://www.weather.com/interact/contactus/localforecast.html?from=contactus
> Answer
> ...


So it might not be overlaid directly on to the channel, but it would involve the interactive service like E* currently offers.


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

Kheldar said:


> So it might not be overlaid directly on to the channel, but it would involve the interactive service like E* currently offers.


I certainly hope that it will give us the opportunity to see Local on the 8s as identical to what cable customers see as possible. I really don't want another spawn of "Active", which is nearly useless in my opinion.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

kw2957 said:


> I certainly hope that it will give us the opportunity to see Local on the 8s as identical to what cable customers see as possible. I really don't want another spawn of "Active", which is nearly useless in my opinion.


Active features are fine in theory but they're just too darn slow to be usable. You have to interrupt ordinary viewing for info that, frankly, is faster to get from the 'net, especially in modern, tech-friendly homes. For instance, if I want local weather, my laptop is usually on a side table near my chair while I'm watching TV. Alternately, my iPhone is at hand with the WeatherBug app. I can grab either of those way faster than I can activate the Active weather feature, and I can do it without interrupting TV viewing for two or three minutes, which would annoy my wife.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

RAD said:


> With the speed that the active weather function works the locals on the 8's will need to be 5 minutes long:lol:


Not if they pre load it


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

I called Directv and they knew nothing about it. Urrh- dumb!!


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

sundude90 said:


> I called Directv and they knew nothing about it. Urrh- dumb!!


wow what a shock....did they also say "whats this sunday ticket thing u speak of ?"


----------



## MattWarner (Feb 11, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> wow what a shock....did they also say "whats this sunday ticket thing u speak of ?"


I bet "You mean you pick up our service via satellite?"


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

mlyles said:


> Got a D* ad/flyer in yesterday's newspaper. Basically, it's a big spiel about how they have more HD than anyone else. But, there is a little section in it about the topic of this thread. I scanned and attached it. Hope it works. It really looks like this is going to happen.


I have a friend that works at Directv and I have been emailing her back and forth about this. She has looked into it and she can't find any information about it. She has asked me to fax here a copy of what I got. Well I actually haven't gotten anything about that and I can't find my bill to see if it said that in there.

I was wondering if anybody here has a fax machine or has access to one?

I was also hopping that someone could maybe fax what they got about this.

Please let me know if you can help me out. You can email me at [email protected]

Please and thank you,

Josh


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> wow what a shock....did they also say "whats this sunday ticket thing u speak of ?"


They wouldn't make the same mistake about sunday ticket. It is a revenue generation programming package...


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

only 8 more september days left....tick tick tick.


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

This whole thing might be a complete lie. I am have been talking to a friend over at Directv and she is researching it for me. But so far she hasn't found anything. I had a member here fax the article from Access.

If anybody has any other source of this infomation, please PM me ASAP!


----------



## glindsey (Jun 12, 2004)

sundude90 said:


> This whole thing might be a complete lie. I am have been talking to a friend over at Directv and she is researching it for me. But so far she hasn't found anything. I had a member here fax the article from Access.
> 
> If anybody has any other source of this infomation, please PM me ASAP!


The following statement is on my September bill, as viewed online:

Now you get your local weather six times an hour with Local On The 8s on The Weather Channel (Ch. 362). It's your weather, your way. Only on The Weather Channel.

FWIW


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

You can get weather on The Weather Channel? 

Who knew?!?


----------



## glindsey (Jun 12, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> You can get weather on The Weather Channel?
> 
> Who knew?!?


No...it just says so on my bill....


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> You can get weather on The Weather Channel?
> 
> Who knew?!?





glindsey said:


> No...it just says so on my bill....


Zoom! Something just passed by overhead.


----------



## glindsey (Jun 12, 2004)

crawdad62 said:


> Zoom! Something just passed by overhead.


I sorta saw it go by... 

There is a little new info about it though in another thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=140195


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

I got this from the Weather Channel this morning. It sound like it going to happen!

Hello Mr. Clark,

Thank you for contacting The Weather Channel Interactive.

Our local forecast product meteorologists and developers have created an
interactive application that will provide our DirecTV subscribers with a local
weather product that is very similar to what our cable subscribers view on the
eights of the hour. We anticipate launching the application before the end of
this month (September 2008).

We are always happy to hear from our viewers and hope you will continue to
watch The Weather Channel for many years to come.

Sincerely,

Chris Hoitsma
Solutions Center/TWC
[email protected]


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, I'm glad it's apparently going to happen though it's not long before the month is over. I was beginning to think that the magazine played a joke on us.


----------



## priester68 (Sep 10, 2008)

MLBurks said:


> Well, I'm glad it's apparently going to happen though it's not long before the month is over. I was beginning to think that the magazine played a joke on us.


This is going to be in SD only or HD also?


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

priester68 said:


> This is going to be in SD only or HD also?


From what I understand it'll be only SD for the time being. I don't think anyone is getting Local On The 8's in HD (although I may be mistaken).


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

crawdad62 said:


> From what I understand it'll be only SD for the time being. I don't think anyone is getting Local On The 8's in HD (although I may be mistaken).


parts of NY have it in a beta test.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

priester68 said:


> This is going to be in SD only or HD also?


All I know is that the ad says "SD channel only".


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Sure, it'll be SD first. It's certainly cheaper and probably easier.

That doens't mean it won't ever come to the HD channel.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> Sure, it'll be SD first. It's certainly cheaper and probably easier.
> 
> That doens't mean it won't ever come to the HD channel.


...so how will this work (if they do get it running)..? I have a HR-21 700 and have it set to leave out duplicate SD channels. Do I have to change that or is their a separate channel SD channel for the WC?


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

VaJim said:


> ...so how will this work (if they do get it running)..? I have a HR-21 700 and have it set to leave out duplicate SD channels. Do I have to change that or is their a separate channel SD channel for the WC?


You would have to unhide all SD duplicates and then use your favorites list to manually hide all the SD duplicates you don't want.


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just got another email from the Weather Channel. So here it is:

Good morning, Mr. Clark.

Thank you for your email message and interest in The Weather Channel.

Right now, our plans are for a Thursday, September 25th launch on DirecTV, during "local on the eights" and the Interactive TV application at 3am Eastern Daylight Time.

We are always happy to hear from our viewers and hope you will continue to watch The Weather Channel for many years to come.

Sincerely,

Chris Hoitsma
[email protected]


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

sundude90 said:


> Just got another email from the Weather Channel. So here it is:
> 
> Good morning, Mr. Clark.
> 
> ...


Wow that's a pretty definitive statement. Hope they get it online.


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks sundude90, looks like it may be reality soon.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

sundude90 said:


> Just got another email from the Weather Channel. So here it is:
> 
> Good morning, Mr. Clark.
> 
> ...


is more HD due at the same time as well?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

JoeTheDragon said:


> is more HD due at the same time as well?


maybe tomorrow ?


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

Your Welcome. Of what I have heard there is more HD being release Tomorrow or Thursday. I am also positive that this is true but it's only hear say at this point. Directv's very hush hush about these things!


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

sundude90 said:


> I am also positive that this is true but it's only hear say at this point.


if your positive its true how can it be hear say ?


----------



## bootsy (Sep 26, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> if your positive its true how can it be hear say ?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

Because everything Directv says is hear say, but I believe it to be true. Thats why!


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello Mr. Clark,

Here is my response to your follow-up email message.
_ 
Q: What new features from The Weather Channel are now available to viewers of DirecTV?
A: Powered by The Weather Channel's patented technology and trusted meteorologists, DirecTV viewers will soon have convenient access to the most accurate and up-to-date local weather in three ways:_

**On the 8s:* For the first time, DirecTV viewers will be able to enjoy a truly local "local on the 8s" which until now has been only available to cable TV subscribers. Presented six times each hour, viewer will get up-to-date details on their current conditions, a radar view of what's brewing nearby, the seven day forecast and local weather alerts and advisories.
**On Demand:* Can't wait for the 8s? Viewers of The Weather Channel can simply click on the red button on their remote to get a quick menu of interactive weather features, including current conditions, the five day forecast, weather for up to five other saved cities and weather alerts - all while continuing to watch live programming on the same screen.
**On DirecTV "Active":* The Weather Channel is now the featured provider of personalized weather content on the newly designed Active portal. All the content you receive in the On Demand service is also available via this portal.
*DirecTV and The Weather Channel are introducing another innovative interactive feature with this launch: the *Weather Alert Tracker.* If the National Weather Service issues a warning about a major weather event in your area - including flash flooding, thunderstorm, or a tornado - an interactive alert ticker will appear on The Weather Channel prompting viewers to click the red button on their remote for more details.

All the new features are available only on the "standard definition" version of The Weather Channel (Channel 362). The features are made possible by the same innovative DirecTV technology which has enabled DirecTV viewers to enjoy live interactive sports programming, including the NFL Sunday Ticket, PGA Golf and the U.S. Open and Wimbledon tennis tournaments.

Sincerely,

Chris Hoitsma
[email protected]


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

MLBurks said:


> You would have to unhide all SD duplicates and then use your favorites list to manually hide all the SD duplicates you don't want.


The easiest fix for this problem would for the HD version to be 362-1 (just like the ST HD game channels this year)


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

On the 8s: For the first time, DirecTV viewers will be able to enjoy a truly local “local on the 8s” which until now has been only available to cable TV subscribers. 
(Not Ture, E* has it NOW!)
All the new features are available only on the “standard definition” version of The Weather Channel 
(That sucks, guess I won't be using)


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

rkr0923 said:


> On the 8s: For the first time, DirecTV viewers will be able to enjoy a truly local "local on the 8s" which until now has been only available to cable TV subscribers.
> (Not Ture, E* has it NOW!)


They do? Wow I'm surprised. Not necessarily that Dish has it but that Dish has it and DirecTV doesn't and we haven't been raking them over the coals for not having it


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

rkr0923 said:


> On the 8s: For the first time, DirecTV viewers will be able to enjoy a truly local "local on the 8s" which until now has been only available to cable TV subscribers.
> (Not Ture, E* has it NOW!)
> All the new features are available only on the "standard definition" version of The Weather Channel
> (That sucks, guess I won't be using)


On cable you have to use SD feed as well for local on the 8s.
Direct tv does not a have a national HD star as well.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

krock918316 said:


> The easiest fix for this problem would for the HD version to be 362-1 (just like the ST HD game channels this year)


...I'm for this!:grin:

I was just about to say the other option was way to hard. Did you say HD version? Are we getting both?? :eek2:


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

Great news! So it sounds like Thursday is the definite launch.


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep, Thursday going to be the day unless something terribly goes wrong.

The HD will come in the future. It's on Directv's fault for that part of it. They don't have the technology in place yet. Plus, The Weather Channel is getting into the whole HD groove. They are a bit behind in the times you know! HAHAH


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

sundude90 said:


> Yep, Thursday going to be the day unless something terribly goes wrong.
> 
> The HD will come in the future. It's on Directv's fault for that part of it. They don't have the technology in place yet. Plus, The Weather Channel is getting into the whole HD groove. They are a bit behind in the times you know! HAHAH


It's TWC fault the weather star HD should be out now but it is only in beta testing.

Direct tv does have stuff like this on other HD channels but they they don't have a HD star in there head end. They do have a SD star.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

"(Not Ture, E* has it NOW!)"

Its not true weather on the 8s on E*, but it is close.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

t minus 11 hours 45 minutes.


----------



## Kithron (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmm 2 hours and 58 minutes left.. been waiting for this for a long time now


----------



## Kithron (Jul 24, 2008)

The new active program is working... interesting


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Confirmed: Locals on the 8's and New Interactive Weather now Working!!*
Yeah, The Weather Channel was right about what they said to me. And now you can get you Local Weather. Wow.
- Weather goes by Zip Code
- Brand NEW "Active" page including a new Weather Page provided by The Weather Channel with Local Condition, Local Forcast, Still Radar Image by Region and "Add Cities" Section. You can Add Cities by Zip Code Too. The Active page still takes a while to load.
- When watching the The Weather Channel Ch 362 in SD, a bar will show up on the lower left hand corner of the screen saying (Press Red Button for you Local Weather) When you hit the red button it will load a page just like the New "Active" page, but its a bit faster and more responsive.
- Local on the 8's- I think this is the best feature of them all. It is like Cable in some ways. It gives Current Conditions, Almanac(Moon Phase, Sun Rise/Set) Radar Image, Daily Forcastsd and a long week forecast. This show up automatically during the regular Local on the 8's.

When I first got up early this morning to check this out I looked at the "Active" page first. So I first thought "well, this was a waste of my time" then I went to the weather channel to just make the Locals on the 8's. Then I said "Wow, this is pretty cool, maybe this wasn't a waste of my time."

My Opinion: The Locals on the 8's is pretty cool, and it was a great new feature that was needed a long time ago. It does need some fixes and some enhancements to it, might of needed to be tested a bit longer. But hey it works and looks good. But the New "Active" is nothing to get all worked up about. It's still takes a long time to load and everything else it the same except for some Forecast improvements, a radar page instead of the maps page, new color and page layout and you can add cities by Zip Code now too. The on Demand Red button only works when you on the The Weather Channel Ch 363 SD and is basically the same as the "Active" page but it shows The Weather Channel in a little Screen in the bottom Left corner and it does not have the menu for other "Active" features on the Left hand side. that about it.


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW, we really do have Local on the 8s now. I am impressed. Now we need a way to selectively turn on SD duplicates.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

It is very nice. I never thought I'd ever see this on satellite.

However, the phrase "go by zip code" is ambiguous. I have a NOAA weather facility about 30 miles from me, in my state. But all the area weather conditions are reported from towns in an adjoining state--which just happens to be where my local channels come from.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

How do you get it to work? I turned on SD Duplicates, and added 362 (SD) to my favorites list. When the local on the 8's just came up, I pressed the red button and added my local zip code. When I exited out, it was just back to the regular "national" local on the 8's. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Wow. I am pretty impressed. The slides of forecast info work seamlessly on the "8's". I wish the regional radar was followed by a more local radar, and I wish it had a "loop"...but I understand the limitations of "active" content.

Still, very nice! :up: Congrats D* and The Weather Channel! :up:


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

krock918316 said:


> How do you get it to work? I turned on SD Duplicates, and added 362 (SD) to my favorites list. When the local on the 8's just came up, I pressed the red button and added my local zip code. When I exited out, it was just back to the regular "national" local on the 8's. What am I doing wrong?


Did you "exit out" using the exit button on your remote? This tells the receiver to ignore active content. Hit "guide" and then select the Weather Channel again", or change channels away from TWC and then return to reset.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

So is it like the Sunday Ticket functions, where when the 8's comes on, you have to press the red button every time?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

No, it comes up automatically. At least, it has on the two receivers (HR20 and HR21) I've tested. I haven't tested on my R15 yet.

But you can get weather "on demand" by pressing the red button at any time.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

The red button is working, but still no "automatic" on the 8's. When I exited out of the "on demand" locals, I used the exit button on the screen.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Hmm...it failed to come up on this past "Local on the 8's" but DOES come up with the red button...still working out the kinks?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

krock918316 said:


> How do you get it to work? I turned on SD Duplicates, and added 362 (SD) to my favorites list. When the local on the 8's just came up, I pressed the red button and added my local zip code. When I exited out, it was just back to the regular "national" local on the 8's. What am I doing wrong?


I think it is only local on the 8's when you are in the sub menu. Otherwise the channel just displays the normal one


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Yup. Just tried the red button again. It came up fine, but no local on the 8's on the past break.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

compnurd said:


> I think it is only local on the 8's when you are in the sub menu. Otherwise the channel just displays the normal one


in the "sub" menu? I guess I don't understand what you are saying.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Worked that time. Nice!


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

syphix said:


> Wow. I am pretty impressed. The slides of forecast info work seamlessly on the "8's". I wish the regional radar was followed by a more local radar, and I wish it had a "loop"...but I understand the limitations of "active" content.
> 
> Still, very nice! :up: Congrats D* and The Weather Channel! :up:


I think delivering the radar "loop" ought to be their first priority in terms of improvements/enhancements. During the time of a storm, a static/still image radar picture is pretty much worthless. Radar loops give real-time indications of the direction/movement of precipitation, the increasing or decreasing strength of locally stormy conditions, etc. etc. Without the loop, you don't know what direction the stuff is moving, whether it's getting stronger or weaker, the speed at which the precipitation shield is moving, etc. etc.

I'm glad for local on the 8's, but a radar loop is a key component and needs to be added at some point.

Jeff


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

The funny part about this is, only a few months ago, there was a thread debating the Weather Channel and when some posters said they wanted Locals on the 8s, it was explained how it would never happen due to technical reasons.

Things sure can change quickly.

Of course, some of us (like me) were in silent agreement on the impossibility of it...


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

BlueSnake said:


> WOW, we really do have Local on the 8s now. I am impressed. Now we need a way to selectively turn on SD duplicates.


That's what "Favorites" are for.
362SD is the only SD duplicate I have checked in my favorites.
All others are blanked.


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

krock918316 said:


> How do you get it to work? I turned on SD Duplicates, and added 362 (SD) to my favorites list. When the local on the 8's just came up, I pressed the red button and added my local zip code. When I exited out, it was just back to the regular "national" local on the 8's. What am I doing wrong?


You don't have to hit the red button. Just leave it on SD Ch362 and when the 8s come on it should be your local on the 8s just like cable. Try a different receiver, or restart your receiver. If that doesn't work them you can PM me!

Josh


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> The funny part about this is, only a few months ago, there was a thread debating the Weather Channel and when some posters said they wanted Locals on the 8s, it was explained how it would never happen due to technical reasons.
> 
> Things sure can change quickly.
> 
> Of course, some of us (like me) were in silent agreement on the impossibility of it...


Same on HR20 being able to handle 1080P. 
"Hardware doesn't support it" "Can't happen"


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

So how (what transponders/technique, etc) is DirecTV providing this localized info? How much bandwidth is dedicated to providing this localized info across the country?


----------



## cgking114 (Mar 5, 2007)

Once you hit the red button for the interactive weather and exit out of it, you will not get the locals on the 8's. you have to change channels and go back and basically reset the interactive features. Once the local on the 8" come on, you should get the local on the 8" feature. Does this make sense??


----------



## Unknown (Oct 16, 2007)

i got a q. I got a RCA reciever will i be getting local's on the 8.


----------



## bootsy (Sep 26, 2007)

I checked this morning and i had the "hit the red button" option pop up. I didn't see any difference in the LOT8's forcast though. It was still the generic national loop. I wish they could have the current local conditions scroll at the bottom with the local time too. Has anyone had any local weather warnings scroll across the bottom also?


----------



## bootsy (Sep 26, 2007)

cgking114 said:


> Once you hit the red button for the interactive weather and exit out of it, you will not get the locals on the 8's. you have to change channels and go back and basically reset the interactive features. Once the local on the 8" come on, you should get the local on the 8" feature. Does this make sense??


Yes it does. Now i have to wait till i get home from work to check this out now. You couldn't post this earlier... :lol:


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

This local weather thing is spread out over a couple of different threads (mods, can you lock the other thread in Programming?). 

I'm having problems getting it to work on my H20. Here's what I posted in another thread:

Works fine on my HR20, but not on my H20-100. It just switches from 4:3 to 16:9 every few seconds and briefly flashes the red/green button popup now and then. The red and green buttons don't do anything. Is it supposed to work on the H20 at all?


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

mdavej said:


> This local weather thing is spread out over a couple of different threads (mods, can you lock the other thread in Programming?).
> 
> I'm having problems getting it to work on my H20. Here's what I posted in another thread:
> 
> Works fine on my HR20, but not on my H20-100. It just switches from 4:3 to 16:9 every few seconds and briefly flashes the red/green button popup now and then. The red and green buttons don't do anything. Is it supposed to work on the H20 at all?


My understanding is that it only works on the SD 362 channel. Not 362HD. If you have it on 362SD, your tv should not flash from 4:3 to 16:9.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

It's cool but...

I wish, for future updates to receivers, that any receivers that recognizes ethernet cable connected, it will use the internet connection for active buttons. Use of active button is still too slow for use. Use of internet connection might speed things up and load faster than relying on satellite feed, don't you think? Still, though, it looks much better now.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

mdavej said:


> This local weather thing is spread out over a couple of different threads (mods, can you lock the other thread in Programming?).
> 
> I'm having problems getting it to work on my H20. Here's what I posted in another thread:
> 
> Works fine on my HR20, but not on my H20-100. It just switches from 4:3 to 16:9 every few seconds and briefly flashes the red/green button popup now and then. The red and green buttons don't do anything. Is it supposed to work on the H20 at all?


That issue you're having is one I've been dealing with for some time now.

My H20 pops in and out of active content all the time. I think it's a software bug. Try resetting your receiver and see what happens. That usually brings interactive content back for a while.

And for those of us with HD-capabable receivers, we'll have to put up with a stretched picture because all interactive channels do that, there is no fix (yet).

Finally - it works nicely on my lone SD receiver, a D11 I think. I like the ability to set a different zip code than the service address. I know the weather her, I wanna know the weather where I work instead.


----------



## vonzoog (Jul 23, 2005)

Okay, I assume that it is only available on SD and not HD. Is there a reason for this? Did I miss something?

Well it be available on HD soon?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Unknown said:


> i got a q. I got a RCA reciever will i be getting local's on the 8.


No. You'll need a receiver that has interactive capabilities.

D10 or newer
R15 or newer
H20 or newer
HR20 or newer

Any DirecTivos, or other legacy boxes won't bring up the interactive stuff.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

paulman182 said:


> The funny part about this is, only a few months ago, there was a thread debating the Weather Channel and when some posters said they wanted Locals on the 8s, it was explained how it would never happen due to technical reasons.


werent they just saying it wouldnt happen for tech reasons on the hd channel ?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

What I've noticed, on my HR20-700 there is a delay on the box switching to the locals on the 8's, I get maybe 3 to 5 seconds of the national feed and then it switches to local info. 

On DVR's if you are not "LIVE", aka not watching the 362 in real time you don't get the locals, you have the national feed, but the locals on the 8's graphic stays in the upper right corner of the screen.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let's move discussion here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=140195


----------

